# Just opened in North Jersey



## Extreme Hobby (Jun 26, 2011)

Just opened at 153 Newark Pompton Turnpike (Route 23) Little Falls.
6 Lane 1/32nd Scalextric Track and 1/64th Track, plus other fun areas such as a Battle Tank Pit, RC Track and Airsoft Shooting Gallery that the kids can do while you race your slots.
Come and check it out at: ExtremeHobby.net http://www.extremehobby.net
We plan on having "man cave night" on Thursday's after 8:30 when all the kiddies go home. Trying to get some leagues going soon.
If interested, sign up on our site. Check us out on Facebook also.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool... best of luck!


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

Good Luck! We posted a small notification at http://www.hoslotracer.com/content/extreme-hobby-little-falls-new-jersey , just to let the folks there know about you. If you host any races, or special events, please feel free to join-up and post a notice or results.


----------



## Extreme Hobby (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks..I appreciate it! We plan on hosting soon, just deciding on the best lap system? Trackmate? What do you guys think? We have to sell time also? 6 Lanes?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope to stop in soon. Your place is only 10 minutes or so from my house.

Good Luck.

Joe


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*1/64*

Any pictures off the HO track?
Thanks & lotsa luck


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Any pictures off the HO track?
> Thanks & lotsa luck


Check in the Slot car track builds forum under New track in North Jersey,
1st post I believe.
>Tom<


----------



## Extreme Hobby (Jun 26, 2011)

*1/64th Track at Extreme Hobby in Little Falls*

Here is a photo of the 1/64th track we have.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Looks good, Good Luck..


----------

